# What kind of scale do you use?



## MoonBath (Dec 7, 2013)

My digital scale broke, so I asked my husband to get me a new one today. He came home with a culinary spring-scale in which the smallest increments are ounces. He doesn't understand why I can't use it, that the difference between .6, .7 and .8 is very significant in making soap, and that trying to discern such small amounts between two points less than a millimeter apart is impossible. He says the digital culinary scales aren't as accurate as they say they are, and that this one is just as good. He's a chef, so from his point of view that's true.

Does anyone use that kind of scale?  I just don't see how it's possible.


----------



## kikajess (Dec 7, 2013)

I am not sure about a culinary spring scale. The scale I use, because I had it on hand for dying fiber, is the CJ-4000. I'm very happy with it, except for a few things. The 4000 stands for its capacity of 4000 grams (almost 9 pounds). I probably bought it from amazon.com. Here's a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C3CAB8...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_8lupi9dzux_b

Pros:
It's affordable (less than $30.00 is pretty good for a decent scale, I think)
Plugs into the wall so I don't have to worry about batteries going dead
Measures as small as 0.5 grams
Has modes of grams, ounces, and pounds
Has lasted going on 10 years or longer
It beeps for each mode when switching modes

Cons:
Ounces only measures in even numbers
Auto turn off 
Somewhat flimsy feeling (the metal plate on mine is no longer attached, but it hasn't affected the scale's accuracy as far as I can tell)

Can the scale he got be returned? You have soap that needs making; you need a proper scale ON THE FLY!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Dec 7, 2013)

There are two existing threads on this topic, here is the link to one of them. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=38992&highlight=kd7000


----------



## MoonBath (Dec 7, 2013)

kikajess said:


> Can the scale he got be returned? You have soap that needs making; you need a proper scale ON THE FLY!



Right?? I've got SOAP IN MY SOUL. 

I just went out in the bitter cold to borrow one from a friend.


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 7, 2013)

MoonBath said:


> I just went out in the bitter cold to borrow one from a friend.


did your boogers freeze??  

This is the scale I've been using thus far with no negative effects. $9.99!    http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ARHC036/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lin (Dec 7, 2013)

kikajess said:


> Cons:
> Ounces only measures in even numbers


Wait, like even vs odd numbers or like even as in whole and not decimal? 

I'm assuming you meant whole and not decimals..... Kitten Love, it measures to .5 in grams but only 1 in ounces?!


----------



## kikajess (Dec 7, 2013)

Lin said:


> Wait, like even vs odd numbers or like even as in whole and not decimal?
> 
> I'm assuming you meant whole and not decimals..... Kitten Love, it measures to .5 in grams but only 1 in ounces?!



Hrm. I see...I need to clarify a bit:

When it is in ounce mode, it only measures like .02, .04, .06, .08, .10, .12 and so on

When it is in gram mode, it can measure 0.5, 1, 1.5, 2, 2.5 and so on


----------



## Lin (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh, that wouldn't bother me. Mine (well, the one I borrow when I need it...) measures to .1 ounce, so yours is still more precise. I just put yours in my amazon wishlist.


----------



## MoonBath (Dec 8, 2013)

NurseEmily said:


> did your boogers freeze??



Being able to soap tonight was worth the boogercicles. :shock:


----------

